# Passat B7 8 speaker non-Fender questions



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

So I'm considering upgrading the speakers in my B7 Passat and this is the first car I've done this with separate tweeters (dash and upper door) to mid range woofers (lower door). I'm not as worried about the install as I just have questions about frequency cutoff and proper speakers to replace them with. RCD-510 for reference.

1) Is the factory system built in component speakers or do the speakers themselves have filter capacitors to block a certain frequency range?
2) Do I have to buy component systems to replace the current OEM speakers and would I have to use the crossover they come with?
3) Does anyone know the impedance of all the speakers? I'd like to stay consistent with OEM setup to not over work the head unit.

Accurate information only please. No guessing... I haven't had time to actually dig into the dash to pop out a tweeter but may look to doing that soon. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone at least have a complete wiring diagram of the stereo system with the RCD-510?


----------



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

I would get 6.5 components all the way around. Get 2 amps. One for your components. And other for your subs. Electronic crossover over. And capacitor. 

Sent on my Portable


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

Looks like there should be some type of crossover between the tweeter and driver. probably just a cap or coil. 

If you do new components I would use the passive crossovers that are designed for the speakers. 




Radio 12V red/yellow + radio, 16 pin plug, pins 15, 16 
Radio Ground brown - radio, 16 pin plug, pin 12 
Radio Ignition (Infotainment CAN) 
Radio Illumination (Infotainment CAN) 
Factory Amp Turn-on (Infotainment CAN) 
Power Antenna N/A 
Left Front Speaker (+/-) brown/green - brown/blue or green - brown +,- radio, 8 pin plug, pins 3 - 7 
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are brown/green - brown/blue (woofer); blue/black - white/black (midrange); white - white/black (tweeter) at the amplifier under driver seat, 38 pin plug, pins 18 - 6; 13 - 14; 8 - 20. 

Right Front Speaker (+/-) brown/red - brown/black or blue - brown +,- radio, 8 pin plug, pins 2 - 6 
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are brown/red - brown/black (woofer); red/gray - brown/gray (midrange); gray - gray/black (tweeter) at the amplifier under driver seat, 38 pin plug, pins 15 - 3; 12 - 11; 19 - 7. 

Left Rear Speaker (+/-) red/white - brown/white or white - brown +,- radio, 8 pin plug, pins 4 - 8 
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are red/white - brown/white at the amplifier under driver seat, 38 pin plug, pins 9 - 21. 

Right Rear Speaker (+/-) red/purple - brown/purple or yellow - brown +,- radio, 8 pin plug, pins 1 - 5 
On models with amplifier, the speaker wires are red/purple - brown/purple at the amplifier under driver seat, 38 pin plug, pins 22 - 10. 

Center Channel (+/-) N/A 
Subwoofer (+/-) white/red - brown/red (1); gray/red - gray/brn (2) +,- amplifier under driver seat, 38 pin plug, pins 16 - 4; 5 - 17 
Aux. Audio Input Left (+/-) yellow - green +,- radio, 12 pin plug, pins 1 - 2 
Aux. Audio Input Right (+/-) gray - green +,- radio, 12 pin plug, pins 7 - 2 
RSE Video (+/-) N/A 
RSE Audio Left (+/-) N/A 
RSE Audio Right (+/-) N/A 
Satellite Radio 12 Volts (built into radio) 
Satellite Radio Ground N/A 
Satellite Radio Ignition N/A 
Satellite Radio Antenna N/A 
Satellite Audio Left (+/-) N/A 
Satellite Audio Right (+/-) N/A


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

I've decided to go the component up front and use the component crossover too. Probably sound dampen the door while I'm there. The rear doors I will probably just use 2 way 6.5". I'm not buying amps at this point. I do plan on fiberglassing my own sub in the spare tire area as well. Probably just enough for an 8 or 10. Thanks guys.

Mike


----------



## coowhip (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone actually have the schematic of this? I appreciate the wire colors and all that, but I would also like to the electrical one-line.


----------

